# Responses to the imminent Corona-recession



## cremeegg (16 Mar 2020)

How could the government address the cashflow crises about to hit the business forced to close, their suppliers and their employees.

David McWilliams suggests helicopter money.

Most people will have a pay check this week, a lot of people will have none next week

How will they buy groceries, how will they pay rent, if they don't how will I buy groceries.

Apart from the economic impact this is going to stress a lot of people who are already nervous about disease.

The helicopter money could be taxable, with the money considered income in 2021. So higher rate taxpayers would have to pay half of it back, lower rate taxpayers 20 +% back and non taxpayers would not have to pay it back. Nobody having to pay it back for 18 months.


----------



## Purple (16 Mar 2020)

140,000 people out of a job.


----------



## cremeegg (17 Mar 2020)

I see the US government is considering something along these lines.









						‘Go Big’ on Coronavirus Stimulus, Trump Says, Pitching Checks for Americans (Published 2020)
					

Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin made the case to Republican senators on Tuesday for a $1 trillion plan, including $250 billion for direct checks to Americans by the end of April.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Mar 2020)

A lot of people have savings. 

Most will qualify for social welfare. 

People will not starve. 

I haven't studied it, but giving money to everyone seems cracked.  Most people will not need it.

Brendan


----------



## WolfeTone (17 Mar 2020)

US Gov to stat issuing cheques to Americans in next two weeks


----------



## WolfeTone (17 Mar 2020)

3 month mortgage 'holiday' in UK


----------



## Investadvice (17 Mar 2020)

Brendan, I wouldn't be so sure re savings levels in low income households


----------



## noproblem (17 Mar 2020)

A spokesman on Irish retail said this morning that another 200,000 workers could be laid off before this weekend is out. Business people have no idea when they can open again, workers haven't a clue if they'll have jobs to go back to. Supermarkets are creaming it, selling everything under the sun and a huge amount of it not urgent and shop owners looking on at this with their own places closed down. I was in a major supermarket yesterday to just check up on how much management is being put into social distancing, gels, etc. The answer is not doing a thing worth talking about, the place full of people, up and down aisles, checkouts pretty packet with queues right up to each other, fruit and veg handled by god knows how many people, same with stuff off the shelves, handing over cash, taking change, same with debit cards and putting in your code on keys right after the last person used it, no cleaning at all. Plenty of groups in chat mode as normal, trollies going here, there and everywhere with not a thought of how many hands were on them. As bad and all as the weather is, there's young people in groups all over the place there, the list goes on.  The penny certainly hasn't dropped yet as to what's coming down the line, wait until the ultimate starts happening in earnest and those we know have to pay the ultimate price?  The trouble is I think it's too late at this stage. I know some are taking care, but it's the very small minority, kids are with grandparents in a big way, everyone's staying shtum about a lot of this but just wait another short while, it's scary really at this stage, another 350 or thereabouts dead today in Italy. Just think about that and they're telling us we might see a levelling off in a week or thereabouts even though the world has no cure for this. Are we to believe it's just going to disappear then, seriously?


----------



## seamus m (17 Mar 2020)

noproblem said:


> A spokesman on Irish retail said this morning that another 200,000 workers could be laid off before this weekend is out. Business people have no idea when they can open again, workers haven't a clue if they'll have jobs to go back to. Supermarkets are creaming it, selling everything under the sun and a huge amount of it not urgent and shop owners looking on at this with their own places closed down. I was in a major supermarket yesterday to just check up on how much management is being put into social distancing, gels, etc. The answer is not doing a thing worth talking about, the place full of people, up and down aisles, checkouts pretty packet with queues right up to each other, fruit and veg handled by god knows how many people, same with stuff off the shelves, handing over cash, taking change, same with debit cards and putting in your code on keys right after the last person used it, no cleaning at all. Plenty of groups in chat mode as normal, trollies going here, there and everywhere with not a thought of how many hands were on them. As bad and all as the weather is, there's young people in groups all over the place there, the list goes on.  The penny certainly hasn't dropped yet as to what's coming down the line, wait until the ultimate starts happening in earnest and those we know have to pay the ultimate price?  The trouble is I think it's too late at this stage. I know some are taking care, but it's the very small minority, kids are with grandparents in a big way, everyone's staying shtum about a lot of this but just wait another short while, it's scary really at this stage, another 350 or thereabouts dead today in Italy. Just think about that and they're telling us we might see a levelling off in a week or thereabouts even though the world has no cure for this. Are we to believe it's just going to disappear then, seriously?


Leo to address nation at 9 hopefully with full lockdown like France.We need it .


----------



## Acorn22 (17 Mar 2020)

This is dreadful.  I was hoping it would be short lived.  Some say it should be over in 30 days.  Others saying its a long term issue.  I can't see people complying long-term.  I had a feeling the new Gardaí recruits were not only to help the old and vulnerable but also to police those who are not complying. I read that they're introducing a law to arrest those who should be self-isolating but decide to head out.


----------

